# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Instructies voor huidzelfonderzoek

## MoniqueA91

Beste allemaal,

Voor mijn master communicatiewetenschappen aan de Universiteit van Amsterdam doe ik een onderzoek met als doel om instructies voor huidzelfonderzoek te verbeteren. Instructies voor huidzelfonderzoek is kort gezegd uitleg over hoe u uw huid kunt controleren op verdachte plekjes die op huidkanker kunnen duiden. Ik heb nog ongeveer 100 respondenten nodig voor betrouwbare resultaten, dus uw hulp is heel erg welkom!

Even wat informatie op een rijtje:

- Het onderzoek bestaat uit een online vragenlijst die ongeveer 15 minuten duurt.
- Iedereen van 18 jaar en ouder kan meedoen aan dit onderzoek.
- Als u meedoet, maakt u kans op een bol.com cadeaubon ter waarde van 10.
- Het onderzoek is uiteraard anoniem.


Dit is de link naar het onderzoek:
https://uvacommscience.qualtrics.com...JcQtK5XRBxkz8V
Belangrijk: Het invullen werkt alleen via de computer. Er ontstaan vaak problemen bij het invullen op een telefoon of een tablet.


Alvast ontzettend bedankt!


Met vriendelijke groeten,
Monique

----------

